# Travelling Timescales



## Duncan-uk (Dec 1, 2010)

Hi guys, 

i have left this pretty late as im heading over to Oz at the beginning of Jan, but this is my plan of action:

1. Land into Sydney and spend about 3 days there
2. Venture over to the Blue mountains
3. Travel up the the east coast and stopping off along the way, Byron Bay, Brisbane, Tin Can Bay The Whitsundays Etc.
4. Im then looking at flying to Adelaide as i just have to do a spot of cage diving with great whites (would it be easier to fly from Cairns or Brisbane?)
5. driving from Adelaide to Melbourne via the great ocean road - hopefully having one or two stops along the way (phillip Island etc)
6. heading back up to sydney before flying back home to the UK. 

Im only over in Oz for 21 days - Realistically is this possible? im not looking at spending more than 2 nights in one set place. Im really trying to squeeze in as much of Australia as i possible can. 

Your input/thoughts is much appriciated. 

Cheers

Duncan


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

The further north you head you can expect it to be more humid but not necessarily so much hotter and perhaps even a few degrees cooler at times but it is the humidity that'll knock you about from Brisbane north.
You'll also likely feel a bit shagged on arrival and wandering about Sydney, just be prepared to take your time and to adjust to the new time zone, if you arrive in the morning, just hang on until at least 8 or 9 pm. on first night, have a cold shower and you'll probably sleep 12 hours or so and feel fine.
Get yourself a ferry over to Manly on the first day and have a swim there, some lunch, maybe back to Circular Quay for a wander about the Rocks, the Opera House and Botanical Gardens all, easy enough stuff but good to add to your tiredness, grab a light evening meal and walk about some more, check out a few pubs etc. and then think about letting the head down on a pillow, eye shades and ear plugs if using a hostel and if so, greatest hostel bed in town for some peace is possibly a train carriage at the YHA Australia Hostels - YHA Australia Railway Square.
You'll probably enjoy another easy next day, check out Darling Harbour, Museums if interested, Bondi Beach and South Head is great for a walk and do the less well know lower walk right to the headland and then book yourself a trip up to the BM for day 3, allowing yourself another day in Sydney, say to see more of what you want to see again, climb the Bridge South Pylon, walk across the Bridge, take a fast jet boat ride up the Harbour and out through the heads for a thrill.

Consider flying Sydney to Ballina for Byron Bay, about the same cost as a Bus
Check out flights via Cheap Flights & Airfares - Compare Domestic and International Airlines - Webjet.com.au and book direct with an airline.
You may want to chuck a couple of days in at the Gold Coast instead of Brisbane, do a hinterland 4WD/hike tour in to Lamington National Park.
Tin Can Bay is nothing other than a leaving point for Fraser Island but you can do the same from Noosa and check with the likes of YHA Australia Hostels - YHA Australia Noosa,[ _great location too right adjacent to Noosa Heads NP_ ] for they may be able to advise on a trip for FI that leaves from Noosa and finishes at Hervey Bay to keep heading north and save on doubling back.
Alternately, to save a heap of bus/train travel time, come back to Noosa and take a bus back to Brisbane Airport _[ or fly Hervey Bay to Brisbane and possibly a day saved ]_to fly to Proserpine for Whitsundays.
Depending on how the wet season is shaping up, you ought to leave yourself the option of flying from Proserpine back to Brisbane and then on to Adelaide and so your time schedule could be something like
. D 1-5 Sydney
. D 6-7 Byron Bay
. D 8-9 Gold Coast
. D 10 - 15 Noosa/Fraser Is.
. D 16 - 19 Whitsundays.
I'll not go further for I reckon you're trying to do too much in the 21 days and you probably ought to forget about Aelaide and the south for this trip unless you can wangle yourself another fortnight.
Even with the days allowed above and flights rather than land travel, you still lose quite a bit of a day with every flight you take.
Certainly look for the latest evening or earliest morning flights where available for that will reduce lost time and they are usually cheaper.


----------

